# Well they lasted but not for long......New scales



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Right due to now owning some lovely new cups my old scales are now defunct due to the weight of them lol.

Do I consider buying something like the Acaia with a view to future brewing on top of what I'm doing now or just buy some more heavy ranged cheapos?

Want something that will potential take the weight of PF to zero it, then PF with grinds in, then obviously cup with pour for now to use with the Classic but potentially use for brewing at a later date and so save buying twice etc.

What's your thoughts?

Dadlife right now so out lol check in later...

Ta


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Smart weigh, various ranges I have the TOP 2Kg 2000 X 0.1g. Platform 100 mm X 100 mm. works well, fast reaction fine for me cost about £ 15 (rectangular keys not round ones )


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The Brewista scales also due sometime in June if you looking for weighing / time options for both brew / espresso but not wanting to run to Acaia money.

Above also either as permenant or bridge solution not bad.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are weighing out you, will want to consider the distance between your PF, your cup, and the drip tray. The Acaia, for instance might not fit.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Brewista look good , i know Glenn rates em . Not sure when they are ready for sale though ( see Coffehot website )


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Can sign up for notification on the Coffeehit site but recall seeing some mention of June on one of the threads on here around the time of the London show?

John


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Brewista look good , i know Glenn rates em . Not sure when they are ready for sale though ( see Coffehot website )


£40 for a scale, a bit much no? I'm looking for a new scale as well, anyone can recommend something decent with in a range of £10-15 ? thanks


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Zephyr said:


> £40 for a scale, a bit much no? I'm looking for a new scale as well, anyone can recommend something decent with in a range of £10-15 ? thanks


You've not grasped this coffee lark yet have you?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Zephyr said:


> £40 for a scale, a bit much no? I'm looking for a new scale as well, anyone can recommend something decent with in a range of £10-15 ? thanks


See post No 2 I am very pleased with them, able to weigh P/F+coffee with ease:good:


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> You've not grasped this coffee lark yet have you?


WHICH BIT UPGRADEITIS OR LOST TO TEMPTATION:exit:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Using Hario here and they are doing a great job


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> WHICH BIT UPGRADEITIS OR LOST TO TEMPTATION:exit:


It's not either or is it - but both and...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> WHICH BIT UPGRADEITIS OR LOST TO TEMPTATION:exit:


both...


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

On Balance 2000x0.1g from Creamsupplies (possibly the same as the smart weigh). £10.99 plus postage. 100mm square platform, react quick enough to weigh output and take AAA batteries.

Get one of their £1.99 timers while your at it.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got the same ones as Frank, £15 off Amazon. No bells and whistles but they are 2kg/0.1g which works for weighing in and out for espresso including PF (600g approx). Seem better made than the cheap ebay £7 ones, but probably not waterproof lol!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Totally loving the Brewista scales from CoffeeHit

They're heading into production now as the feedback period has now closed

The set I am using is a prototype and has been great.

During the promo photoshoot the baristas wanted to buy them off me to use. They performed well in a coffeeshop environment and took out a step in the process (of starting a timer after activating the group)

I've also been using them for hand brewing and love the auto start and auto tare features as well

They are half the height of the Acaia scales and fit under a cup and group when using spouted portafilter, even on home machines


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> both...


Snap


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Totally loving the Brewista scales from CoffeeHit
> 
> They're heading into production now as the feedback period has now closed
> 
> ...


Great feedback Glenn, thank you. Just out of interest, for Classic users (as I used to be), do you know whether they would fit?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

They should, as they are only 20mm high, 105mm wide and 125mm deep


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Aha superb little bit of info Glenn they will bump under there with the naked PF in use.

Did look at the Bonavita briefly this morning, was wary as looked so bulky but could take out drip tray.

Didn't have time to get down to the Brewista or realise it was just below on the site but sounds good and for a half decent price and functions while leaving the head room.

Very possible two top running options that or a second hand Acaia pearl with the new one coming out some may appear.

To be honest price, size, functions and waterproofing probably place the Brewista in first place......

I am only able to weigh a pour into the ACME demitasse at the moment the flat whites and tulips total my dinky scales!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

A couple of cheap(ish) suggestions, although personally I'd say the Brewista ones seem a good shout provided you're not in an urgent hurry for scales right now and that you can stomach £40 for a set of scales, lol!

2000g/500g/300g 0.1g/0.01g Jewelry Gold Silver Pocket Digital Platform Scale[500g/0.01g]

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360713640376

2000g x 0.1g Pocket Mini Digital LCD Display Gold Jewellery Weighing Scales 2kg

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=361205224780

Smart Weigh 2000g x 0.1g

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00IZ1YHZK/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_121?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AEUMIRKFWF0IJ

Also, @Alison has a brand new set of Hario scales with built-in timer for £30 delivered if the Brewista ones scare you off?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

DoubleShot said:


> A couple of cheap(ish) suggestions, although personally I'd say the Brewista ones seem a good shout provided you're not in an urgent hurry for scales right now and that you can stomach £40 for a set of scales, lol!
> 
> 2000g/500g/300g 0.1g/0.01g Jewelry Gold Silver Pocket Digital Platform Scale[500g/0.01g]
> 
> ...


The top link are very good scales. That manufacturer makes the Brewistas


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@garydyke1

Good to know, wasn't aware of that. Great value the 2000g x 0.1g at only £8.40 with free delivery!

Thanks.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I am currently using the scales I have, with the timer/stopwatch on my phone, and then the obvious pour switch on the Classic.

The one really annoying thing about the new 2015 Classic is its lack of a solenoid valve as when you hit the switch the flow carries on till any water through to the basket has come through and possibly where ever else as sometimes seems a lot. It can be a surprising amount depending on the bean, space left above it, the amount it swells when taking the water through so taking more or less space in the basket etc etc.

Now there are two ways of doing it. Sussing after knowing the bean better how long this extra flow will be and hitting the off button but allowing the pour to to continue till done, including that in your pour time and finished weight. It's quite easy once you know the bean but can be grams extra rather than and just a part of or say extra gram and you won't be guaranteed to hit it smack on.

The other way, my preferable one and more accurate though yes more messy is to whip the cup and scales out of the way at time just after hitting the switch off or to be even more precise to whip the cup/scales away then hit the switch off.

From what I have viewed online etc the older solenoid version cuts flow quickly the newer one lacking said solenoid doesn't so a tad more messy especially if you want IMO the accurate, better and more consistent cup so follow the latter technique.

Juggling the phone, scales, cup and trying to hit the pour button off while keeping mess to a minium makes a set of scales that are immediately reducing the equipment needed, to be monitored to one screen and switches reduced to one once cup is placed is quite appealing with waterproofing to boot especially with that early morning pre leaving for work coffee as I'm a clumsy plonker at the best of times...........but we will see.....

Thanks to all so far, I'm off to make a coffee.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hario V60. Buy Alison's set. You can't go wrong. I always used a small cheapo scales and sparate timer. Which I'd invested £30 in the Hario a very long time ago!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got the 500g 0.01 scales the similar to Gary. The same eBay seller also did up to 2000g .1g something like £8 from China.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

In fact these are the ones

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360713640376


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> In fact these are the ones
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=360713640376


Just bought these. They sound good, and can't go wrong for £8.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

CamV6 said:


> Hario V60. Buy Alison's set. You can't go wrong. I always used a small cheapo scales and sparate timer. Which I'd invested £30 in the Hario a very long time ago!


The possible 10mm less in height of the Brewista scale is a factor for me and I saw someone post about reaction times also. With a diffo of a ten spot and me not rushing in for a change they are still pipping the Hario to the post.


----------

